# Interview Request



## MarkJohanson

Good day - I am a journalist writing a story for a major global news outlet about the culture of greetings for businesspeople around the world. I'd love to talk with any expats who have funny/embarrassing/interesting stories about meeting local work colleagues for the first time. Perhaps you kissed one too many cheeks or had an awkward handshake... Have something interesting to share? Please send me an email at markwilliamjohanson (at) gmail.com. Thanks!


----------



## Bellthorpe

I've never had any problems along those lines, except in the US. Grown men hugging each other in a business environment leaves me in astonished and puzzled. And ensures that I keep my distance at all times.


----------



## Jannysimon

I am having very funny or we can say very embarrassing story from the first day of my work and i would definitely like to share with you I am having your email soon I will in contact with you.


----------

